# iPad vs. Kindle: No Contest



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a new blog entry comparing the two devices, which should help anyone on the fence about whether or not they want an iPad or a Kindle or both.

http://femmenerd.blogspot.com/2011/02/ipad-vs-kindle-no-contest.html


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As the owner of both devices, I have to agree with you. Trying to pit one against the other is pointless as they're designed for totally different things. I love my iPad and all the things I can do on it, and having a reader on it is useful. But as you say, if it's just straight forward reading a novel, particularly for longer periods, the Kindle wins hands down. I'm one of those who doesn't want any bells and whistles on the Kindle; I never use the browser, play music or use the notes and highlights etc. I just want to _read_ and for that it's perfect.

Both these devices are very good at what they're designed to do and 'more' isn't necessarily 'better'.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, the only "extra" features that I use on it is the highlighting function and occasionally the web browser to check my email if I'm not around a wifi network. As of right now, I think the Kindle is almost perfect for what it's for. The only improvements that I can think of is expanded format compatibility and the addition of one of those little square navigation pads like Blackberries have to replace the rocker:


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have both and I agree.  I have been reading more on ipad lately.  Mostly because I have had some PDF books that didn't convert well on kindle.  But I am getting used to it.  I still think my biggest problem with ipad reading is the multi-tasking.  I am too distractable. I like the fact that kindle is lousy for anything except reading.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice post -- and I love your Cliff Notes version: iPad = netbook replacement.  Kindle = book replacement.  Perfect description of the difference between the two and why there really should be "no contest."


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I have both in my house. I wouldn't call an iPad a netbook/notebook replacement. You can't get any real work done on the thing. It's basically a multimedia, internet surfing device. 

But the Kindle is a book replacement


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

McGee said:


> I have both in my house. I wouldn't call an iPad a netbook/notebook replacement. You can't get any real work done on the thing. It's basically a multimedia, internet surfing device.
> 
> But the Kindle is a book replacement


I don't know...with my bluetooth keyboard I find it way more functional than my wife's netbook.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

McGee said:


> I have both in my house. I wouldn't call an iPad a netbook/notebook replacement. You can't get any real work done on the thing. It's basically a multimedia, internet surfing device.
> 
> But the Kindle is a book replacement


I use mine for school as an ultra-portable and it's totally productive. Even without a Bluetooth keyboard, it's waaaay more useful/pleasant to use than my sister's netbook.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried opening up a fairly large spread sheet on my netbook the other day.  Locked it up for an hour.  I wouldn't even bother on the ipad.  But even my four year old laptop opens it without any problem.  

Devices have their place.  And we shouldn't really expect things to overlap.  What I have done in a pinch is take over my notebook computer remotely.  The processing is on the computer.  The ipad only has to do video of what I am doing.  Still a bit combersome, but it is better than directly opening some of these things.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have both. For straight reading the kindle wins, but when I just want to carry one device, it's the iPad. They both serve their purpose. No comparisons really. Both are great devices.


----------

